# Feeling Guilty



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 31, 2005)

if I enjoy life while fellow countrymen are perishing in Louisiana, Mississipi and Alabama.

So should I cut out the sports and the television. yikes. this morning while eating breakfast I turned on ESPN sportscenter, and was like, "is this really important"?


----------



## Texas Aggie (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sure Noah also took time to enjoy his family as well as cherish the little things God provided to him. He and his family kept busy in the ark and conducted their lives accordingly while the rest of the world perished and rotted beneath them.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 31, 2005)

I got to do something to show that I am partaking in the sufferings of these people. I saw a photo of this one lady that was crying looking at the devastation of her neighborhood. Imagine your whole neighborhood gone? Its only now I realize that neighborhoods are not merely houses and stores, but the people who share these things, which makes them a community. And its a whole community gooooooooooooooooooooone.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 31, 2005)

You can always send money to the Red Cross.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 31, 2005)

If you are so led, a fast might be good. Maybe a fast from ESPN?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 31, 2005)

> if I enjoy life while fellow countrymen are perishing in Louisiana, Mississipi and Alabama.
> 
> So should I cut out the sports and the television. yikes. this morning while eating breakfast I turned on ESPN sportscenter, and was like, "is this really important"?





Sounds like survivors guilt. In everything give thanks for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 31, 2005)

Moving to "Spiritual Warfare" forum


----------

